# Savox motors



## klumpchump (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm curious to know if anyone knows anything about the new Savox motors?


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Savox has them on their website. Hopefully they're more efficient than their servos:drunk:!


----------

